# I want to move back home



## alyson1972 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,my name is Alyson and just joined the site.
would love any help,info contact numbers that would help me to move back to canada.i was born in canada(st catherine's ontario) and left when i was 5. have spent the last 33 years in scotland and hold a uk passport.
have no idea about where to start. i am married with 3 kids(2 18 yr old boys and a 10 yr old girl) and dont even know if they would qualify to enter with me...help!!
thanx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alyson1972 said:


> Hi,my name is Alyson and just joined the site.
> would love any help,info contact numbers that would help me to move back to canada.i was born in canada(st catherine's ontario) and left when i was 5. have spent the last 33 years in scotland and hold a uk passport.
> have no idea about where to start. i am married with 3 kids(2 18 yr old boys and a 10 yr old girl) and dont even know if they would qualify to enter with me...help!!
> thanx


Hello Alyson and welcome to the site,

Fortunately you are a Canadian citizen and as such entry into Canada for you and your family should be relatively easy. The first thing to do is to acquire your Canadian Passport. Passport Canada: Printable forms

Once you have the passport you can commence a family sponsorship application for your spouse and children. It is almost certain, unless someone has a serious medical situation, they will quickly receive approval to immigrate with you.
Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family

Good Luck.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't your kids claim Canadian citizenship because of you being a Canadian citizen?


----------

